# What is the best support group online to loss weight?



## Beccawhilley (May 9, 2011)

I need to be in a weight loss group online that supports each other while losing weight.Any advice would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## MargB (May 9, 2011)

I don't know who is best but I go to Slimming World and I know they have online members.  I know that because one has started coming along to group as although she is losing weight and doing well, she missed the social aspect.

Google Slimming World and Weightwatchers and then check out their websites.


----------

